# 2009 Murano key fob question



## Mymurano1 (Apr 22, 2021)

Hi,

I have a 2009 Murano. One of the two original key fobs does not work. I replaced the battery. It does start the vehicle, but does not open the doors. Checked prongs on circuit board. Looks ok.

Is this key fob reprogrammable ? Some posts online seem to think this can only be accomplished at a Nissan dealer for the 2009 model year. 
.
Are there aftermarket reliable sources for the key fob or do I need to go to a Nissan dealer to buy a new one?

Last question. Can reprogramming the key that is not currently working possibly disable the existing working key.

Thanks for your help .


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

I'm not sure what the cutoff year was when fobs became non-retrainable, but '08 rings a bell so I wouldn't trust that yours can be retrained. There are actually 3 different systems in each fob, long-range low-frequency FM for the buttons, gigahertz FM for the inside antennas, and an RFID "emergency startup" circuit that works by holding the key next to the start button. It sounds like only the LF FM circuit in your fob is dead.

Aftermarket keys are fine as long as they're either new or re-chipped, forget used ones.

Reprogramming starts with the RFID circuit and not the buttons, so reprogramming the bad one won't hurt anything and may make it work again if the problem is a corrupt memory in your BCM and not a bad fob. Most Nissan-capable locksmiths can do an '09 without difficulty, you don't necessarily need a dealer. There is one hard-and-fast rule when programming that you should make sure the 'smith follows, which is always reprogram all existing keys first and _then_ any new ones. Programming a new one first can render all the original keys permanently unusable.


----------

